# Study Visa Timescales 2021



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi , has anyone applied for a study visa in 2021 in SA ? What is the general timeframe, I know its 60 days on the website but Id like to know actual timeframes .


----------



## jmgiba (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi Ebenezar, I have supported a client with the submission of a Study Visa and this was submitted on 2 June via the Corporate Account Unit and we still awaiting the outcome. In terms of the normall processing timelines it should take between 6 - 8 weeks to get the outcome, however due to Covid the processing time may be longer. Ill revert back to you once we get the outcome to confirm the exact duration it took to process the application.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks a lot , I look forward to your feedback as a guide, I submitted for my child on 1 July .


----------

